# my bad leg-ged bird issue



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

so I guess the consensus is i should bring her in.the issue i had was stress, pain,confusion,rehab with strangers,etc. that go along with it.she is a happy bird as is.I am happy with her.thats why i have been literally stressing over this for weeks-wondering what the RIGHT thing to do is.I am probably not going to be able to visit her there.its a pretty long ride,and these folks are pros,they are all business.I would feel so horrible dropping her off....altgirl,do u have a vague idea if they will be able to fix that or not and if so how long would it take.they mentioned if it was too high like at the hip they may not be able to fix her.it seems high.like her leg shoots out of her body in the wrong place.i was surprised at the responses i got-appearantly this should be an easy decision for me,but it hasnt been


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Decisions like this are always difficult to make. I feel for you. Sadly, unless you are in a position to try and get the care needed for this bird on your own, you really don't have a lot of options. I hope it all works out well for the bird and hope that others will be along shortly to talk to you about this.

Terry


----------

